# Sunfire subs



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

What do you guys think about Sunfire, amplified subs? Also, Carver, amplified signature series subs? I know they sure hit pretty damn hard, for home subs!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had a Carver Sunfire Super Jr. for about 9 years now in several different systems. For a 9x9x9 box that little thing rocks! It has been ultra reliable also and is currently doing duty in my small den HT. Thumbs up!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

